# PhotoDeluxe Error: Not Enough Memory (RAM) to Launch.........



## PaulAndAshia (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello. I'm new here.
First time Poster.

I have an Adobe PhotoDeluxe 4.0 Program that I absolutely LOVE, and that I have installed on my 2nd laptop, but can not open it for the life of me because I get an error saying: "There is not enough memory (RAM) to launch PhotoDeluxe."
I am running Windows Vista.
Here are the computer's properties.
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64x32 Mobile Technology TL-60 2.00 GHz
Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB
System Type: 64-bit Operating System


Please let me know if there is anything else you might need, and also, just to let you guys know in advance, I am a computer idiot! LoL


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

hi, this was covered in this post some time ago, it should still work for your problem
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/photodeluxe-error-not-enough-ram-resolved-161902.html


----------



## PaulAndAshia (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, I actually found that post, and tried for 3 days to do what it said to, but it did not solve my problem.
Maybe because the person was using the 2.0 version, and mine is the PhotoDeluxe 4.0. Or maybe because the amount of RAM they had is not the same as mine. I don't know.
I don't know anything about computers, but No matter what I try to do, it makes no difference, it still won't load, and I keep on getting the error.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

it might be a good idea to increase your virtual memory, go to start, right click on my computer select properties then advanced system settings in the perfomance box select settings then advanced,increase your virtual ram by 1000mb and apply, (so if its say 3000mb make it 4000mb. its virtual ram that is insufficient) hopefully that should be enough for adobe photodeluxe to run right.


----------



## PaulAndAshia (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for trying to help.
I went to System Properties, Performance Options, Advanced, Change, selected CUSTOM, and I changed the Initial size (MB): to 6947, and Maximum Size (MB): to 7947

I restarted the computer, and reinstalled the program, and still, the same thing happened.
I'm starting to think this is an impossible task.


----------



## PaulAndAshia (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, so just for kicks, and because I was geting desperate, I decided to try tinkering with the program on my own, and I FIXED IT.!!!
It had nothing to do with increasing the RAM thing-a-ma-bobber, but here is what I did.

I RIGHT clicked over the Adobe PhotoDeluxe 4.0 icon on my desktop, and went to PROPERTIES. I clicked on the COMPATIBILITY tab, and checked the box where it said "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and then I selected "Windows XP (Service Pack 2)" from the drop down. AND HOLY CABOBS! It worked..!!!
Maybe because I am running Windows Vista, it's not the same. Either way, It WORKED.!!!
Thank you guys for trying to help anyhow.  Thank you so much!


----------



## VictoriaG (Nov 20, 2009)

PaulAndAshia--

Thank you SO much for coming back and putting that info up. That was exactly my same problem. And like you, I love the old Adobe Photodeluxe software, even though I have Paint Shop Pro and others. It's so simple and easy to use for the everyday stuff. 

Anyway, I have Vista also, and did just what you suggested. It worked perfectly, after having spent a frustrating hour doing various things and looking for help online.

Thanks!

Victoria


----------



## Victanny (Dec 19, 2009)

The compatibility fix worked great! I too had tried changing my virtual memory to no avail. Thanks so much!


----------



## l.sigournay (Jun 6, 2010)

At long last somebody came up with a solution, not by a Nurd but a user
this also workes with Windows 7. Great Job


----------



## samcourtney (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes - works in Dec 2010 as well for 4.0 - Win7 does not show as an option but I picked Win XP sp3 and it seems to work so far! Thanks! I love PD 4.0 - hope it lives forever!


----------

